# Uber starting new service .. " Boober " Hooter type girls driving..



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

It will be a "gentleman's " service that will require passenger rating of 4.98. Tips for the drivers are automatically included based on how long the ride is 

The Cars will be provided by Uber and will include a total of 4 cameras and a emergency button for the women drivers...suppose to start 1rst of July... Links not working , I'll grab it when it is


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I predict a huge surge in their stock and their riders' pants.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hmmmmm........it's long past April 1st.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I have blubbercups too.. it want my free car or I'm gonna play a sexual discrimination card...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Hmmmmm........it's long past April 1st.





ANT 7 said:


> Hmmmmm........it's long past April 1st.


I had a Nieces graduation yesterday ..Had Wife , sister in law and a different niece in the car .. they were all trying to discuss Uber but couldn't think of the Name "Uber".... so I threw Boober in the air and ran with it ... was one of those Y all should have been there .. really had them going .

When we got to the Party all I was retelling how I had the women going that there is a service called "Boober" ..hooters on wheels.. Of Course the men were all asking where to download the APP .. :biggrin: ..


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Then they will introduce Aner for gay men.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s their best chance to actually make a real profit.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Some clowns here drive around with lasers and disco lights in their car.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> It's their best chance to actually make a real profit.


No way you'll make a profit, you'll be transferring all your money for the hooter boober show.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> No way you'll make a profit, you'll be transferring all your money for the hooter boober show.


admission fee


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

dauction said:


> admission fee


Uncover charge ?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

dauction said:


> It will be a "gentleman's " service that will require passenger rating of 4.98. Tips for the drivers are automatically included based on how long the ride is
> 
> The Cars will be provided by Uber and will include a total of 4 cameras and a emergency button for the women drivers...suppose to start 1rst of July... Links not working , I'll grab it when it is


Are you from the future?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/boober-eats-dara-cant-be-happy-about-this.386822/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/boober-eats-is-up-and-running.388484/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/port...delivery-service-called-‘boober-eats’.387654/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/out-...e-delivering-food-through-boober-eats.389456/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/boober-eats.389452/


----------

